# Logitech G930 Rauschen und Knacken mit Sorfware



## Speeedymauss (24. Juni 2014)

Heyhi,
ich habe seit nen paar Monaten das G930 und war bisher sehr zufrieden. Jetzt hat das Headswert aber die Angewohnheit zu Rauschen und zu Knacken bei spielen und Musik, aber NUR wenn ich die Software von dem Headset im Hintergrund geöffnet habe. Ohne Sorftware habe ich das nicht. Manchmal hilft es auch, wenn ich die Software einfach neu starte, dass das klangbild dann klarer wird. Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme? Gibts da ne Lösung?
MfG


----------



## Shizuki (24. Juni 2014)

Du simulierst mit der Software den Raumklang des Headsets, liege ich richtig?

Wenn ein Spiel diesen aber nicht unterstützt oder es im Spiel nicht eingestellt war oder das Spiel nicht mit dem HEadset so wollte, wie es soll, kam es bei mir manchmal zu diesem knacken. Habe ich den Raumklang ausgeschaltet, kam es dann nie. Bei mir kam es aber nur sehr selten und deswegen nicht störend. An deiner Stelle würde ich einfach mal an den Einstellungen der jeweiligen Software rumspielen, von denen der Ton kommt.


----------



## Speeedymauss (24. Juni 2014)

Shizuki schrieb:


> Du simulierst mit der Software den Raumklang des Headsets, liege ich richtig?
> 
> Wenn ein Spiel diesen aber nicht unterstützt oder es im Spiel nicht eingestellt war oder das Spiel nicht mit dem HEadset so wollte, wie es soll, kam es bei mir manchmal zu diesem knacken. Habe ich den Raumklang ausgeschaltet, kam es dann nie. Bei mir kam es aber nur sehr selten und deswegen nicht störend. An deiner Stelle würde ich einfach mal an den Einstellungen der jeweiligen Software rumspielen, von denen der Ton kommt.


 
ich habe ka was die software genau macht...

In der Headset Sorftware kann man den Raumklang aber nirgends ausschalten, oder das ist so versteckt, dass ich es nicht finde.

Ich hab die Probleme halt beim WMP und bei Minecraft ist mir das jetzt sehr aufgefallen...


----------



## Shizuki (24. Juni 2014)

Das schaltest du nicht an sich mit der Software aus sondern mit dem Schiebeschalter, er sich hinter der linken Hörmuschel befindet. Weiß nicht mehr ob oben oder unten ein war. Probier es mal aus (sollte man ja merken) und dann mal schauen, ob es einen Unterschied macht. Ansonsten Software neu installieren. Gerätetreiber neu installieren. An den Soundeinstellungen rumfummeln.


----------



## EnoX1988 (30. Oktober 2015)

Der Post ist zwar schon etwas älter aber ich hatte das selbe Problem mit meinem G930 und es wieder hinbekommen, vielleicht hilfts ja Jemandem:

Also bei mir hats an der OnBoard Soundkarte gelegen, hab sie im Bios einfach deaktiviert und das Problem mit dem Knacken war weg.

Falls das nicht helfen sollte, probiert mal unter Systemsteuerung > Sound > Headset > Eigenschaften > Erweitert, die Herzzahl von 48000 Hz (DVD-Qualität) auf 32000 Hz (UKW-Radioqualität) zu stellen. 
Hat mir früher auch schon mal gegen das Knacken geholfen.

Gruß
EnoX

Edit: Checkt auch unbedingt einmal ob irgendein anderes Gerät den Empfang Stört, z.B. W-LAN Sticks. Hatte früher einen W-Lan Stick in meinem Fernseher, der Interferenzen erzeugte und mein Headset zum Knacken/Rauschen brachte.


----------



## ingush_zaur (11. November 2015)

Hallo, hab mir das Headset heute geholt und habe die gleiche Probleme. Kann mir einer bitte helfen? Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Venom89 (11. November 2015)

Wenn du es jetzt erst gekauft hast, kann man dir nur raten es zurück zu bringen. Das Teil ist das Geld nicht wert.


----------

